# ATV 2 (720p) HDMI>DVi ?



## Kornmuse (27 Août 2012)

Bonjour à tous.

J'ai actuellement une Apple TV 2 720p avec XBMC d'installé dessus. J'ai acheté une vieille télévision LCD Samsung dépourvue de prise HDMI (je ne comptais pas mettre l'apple Tv dessus) En revanche j'ai une prise DVI compatible HDCP (c'est marqué dessus DVI HDCP)

Ma question est la suivante, en achetant un câble HDMI>Dvi es ce que je pourrais profiter des films et autres séries stockés sur mon réseau, sachant que j'ai certains MKV en 1080p...

Merci d'avance.
GreG


----------



## Kornmuse (27 Août 2012)

Bon je suis allé chercher un Cable HDMI>DVI-D, l'image fonctionne mais pas le son 

Donc j'ai 45 euros dans le vent c'est pas grave je vais aller chercher une nouvelle télé avec cable HDMI... 

Merci pour votre aide
GreG


----------

